# My Outdoor Bathtub 100 gallon



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

What are you planning to do to curb algae?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm gonna use 2 CAE 
the tank is facing west and the position is shaded with tall trees so direct sunlight only hit it for 3-4 hours at afternoon.

i have tested it with a small tank at the same position for 2 month and the tank only had minor algae problem yet plants like christmas moss can grow well there. i really hope this condition also apply in this tank.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice! Will there be a filtration setup? What are your plans for flora and fauna?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like it will be a thread to follow!

What are the dimensions? It looks much larger than 100g!

-Andrew


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like 500 gallons.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it'll be cool. People think sun light automatically means algae... It doesn't.. I've been running a 5G tank on sunlight for the past year... Zero algae.
I'm actually cheating and added a CF light bulb because we've had no sun for a month now.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the dimension is 150x50x50cm.

i built a fixed side sump for filtration. a simple 2 chamber sump. roughly the sump's volume is about 9 gallon, is it enough? 

i know it's small but i'm gonna counter this by keeping the fauna low.

fauna will be boesemani rainbows and probably some tiger loach (botia).

i haven't decide the flora and what kind of scape yet because it's still too early for this but i'm open to any kind of sugestions.

substrate will be black, as always 

thanks for looking.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

It sure does look bigger then that ! Great project and good luck to you, I cant wait to see this one grow.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

ikuzo said:


> the dimension is 150x50x50cm.
> 
> i built a fixed side sump for filtration. a simple 2 chamber sump. roughly the sump's volume is about 9 gallon, is it enough?
> 
> ...


Boesmani rainbows are one of my favorites. They have some of the best color and detail of any fish when properly kept and fed, IMO.

I can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Buck, thanks but please don't expect anything special yet because right i really don't have any idea with the scape. this is the first time for me to build a tank without planning any layout first.

windfish, do you have any experience with this species? are rainbows tend to jump out from an open top tank?


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

get piranhas


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

sNApple said:


> get piranhas


Why? They arnt the vicious killers you might think. They are very timid and tend to hide. Boring if you ask me..


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

ikuzo said:


> windfish, do you have any experience with this species? are rainbows tend to jump out from an open top tank?


I do. The first fish I ever bought were two boesmani rainbows. I have kept them in a variety of set-ups, and several were open-topped. I have not lost any except to old age. They never exhibited any behavior that would make them seem like jumpers, though at feeding time they are very aggressive and sometimes break the surface. 

I would feel no worries keeping them in a topless tank.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think piranhas look neat, though. Check out Oliver Knott's Last Day in the Amazon. Great tank.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

fshfanatic said:


> Why? They arnt the vicious killers you might think. They are very timid and tend to hide. Boring if you ask me..


a huge school of Cariba would be fun to watch


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I will give you that, however, I have kept a few different species of piranhas over my 29+ yrs in this hobby and they get old fast...


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

windfish said:


> I do. The first fish I ever bought were two boesmani rainbows. I have kept them in a variety of set-ups, and several were open-topped. I have not lost any except to old age. They never exhibited any behavior that would make them seem like jumpers, though at feeding time they are very aggressive and sometimes break the surface.
> 
> I would feel no worries keeping them in a topless tank.


I have seen them jump chasing ghost shrimp.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

aren't piranhas too big for my 100?

any plants sugestion that will be nicely in a boesemani rainbow setup?


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

wow, that's gonna be a cool set-up. you are very creative. i have always liked the idea and appearance of integrated sumps.

sorry i do not have any plant suggestions. do you have any waterways nearby where you can look for examples of local flora.

and what did you use for the front panel? is it glass or acrylic?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> aren't piranhas too big for my 100?


Depends on the species.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

YOu might want to rethink tiger botias... They're pretty aggressive. how about clown loaches or a school of the small botias.

Rainbows are pretty as heck but they have no personality.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

crabcake
there are no clean streams nearby as i live in a city. the front is 12 mm thick of glass.

fshfanatic
i don't think i'm gonna use piranhas but what piranha species are small enough to fit in 100 gallon?

mistergreen
what do you mean by no personality? clown loach is a great idea.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Really depends on how many you wish to keep. I kept 18 red bellies in a 150 for a couple yrs. Granted they did out grow the tank finally.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Rainbows are like really pretty girls.. Fun to look at but not great in a conversation. 
All rainbows do are chase each other. 
You know what I'm talking about when you compare the behavior of a clown loach with a rainbow.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> Rainbows are like really pretty girls.. Fun to look at but not great in a conversation.


lol now i completely get the idea.

anyway i searched rainbow's native around new guinea and found that plants should be some vallisneria and ferns. i think i have an idea on how the scape should be


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I had this bookmarked
http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_new_guinea.htm

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/biotope/biotope6.html


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the first link is the one i searched.

thanks for the second one!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool looking tank!

No one is talking about the sump!

I read a very long article on reefcentral about sumps. That forum is doing maintenance right now, so no link yet.

Basically the bigger the sump, the more stable the tank will be since there is more water volume. So bigger is better in this case. Ideally, it could be as big as the main tank.

As for fish, it seems that pirahnas are interesting the first 15 minutes you watch them, then afterwards they're not much to look at. It'd impress your non-fish friends for sure though.

Looking forward to updates!


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

I would put in alot of vals, and some anubias plants on wood. The vals will suck up most nutrients that might cause algae are easy to maintain, very pretty in large tanks, And the anubias will look nice tied to the wood, and would grow pretty well with the sunlight.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

sNApple said:


> a huge school of Cariba would be fun to watch


P. cariba grow to what, like 14 inches? A huge school of foot-long plus fish in a 100 gallon tank??? Stick with rainbows.

That being said, I have seen Oliver Knott's huge pirahna tank, and it is visually stunning. I know there's something to be said for nano tanks, and they often look good in photos, but for visual impact, nothing compares to the big stuff. But Knott's tank is 1400 gallons, and he only has 35 P. natteri in it.


----------



## workshopper (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, nice project. 
You are lucky because you live in country where always sun is shining and you can always try to do some sick outdoor projects. 
No snowstorms and cold weather.

Regards,

from Estonia.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

oh yeah, I forgot I had bookmarked this too.
http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Contents.htm
Everything you want to know about rainbows... Natural habitats are toward the bottom.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

dekstr
i know my sump isn't big (limited room). that's why i said to keep my fauna low. should i replace the lack of room with a lot of media to sustain more bacteria?

BigB
i think i'm going to avoid valls as their leaves reach the surface it will block a lot of light. i have to be ready for cloudy days too  

Canoe2Can
i'm gonna pass on piranhas 

workshopper
yes being in a tropical area benefits much. well except during a really hot day where even 29°C is hard to reach withoult a chiller.

mistergreen
again thanks for the link


well i put some anti-leak coating and painted a few days ago. i fill in the base ferts, substrate, and water yesterday. the tank's filter is running right now with lots of sponge and activated carbon, hopefully it will be clear by the time i got home from work today. no plants yet, just some floating leftover anubias from other tank. the question is, what kind of plant i can use for carpet / foreground?

thanks for looking.


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

you may also want to try http://www.rainbowfish.info/ for any additional information, cant wait to see it up and running and planted!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wow i feel lucky you guys give me useful links (i'm lazy to google). thanks.

this morning tha tank is still cloudy, i don't know why. maybe i should change the water. i'm buying driftwood today and some plants tomorrow.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Noo
Not CAE....
Had them before, they were TERRIBLE.
Eat algae when young, eat fish food and attack other fish when older...
Get several ottos and some SAE.

Looks like a interesting project.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i have one young CAE in my 40 gallon tank. he ate all the algae untul he got fat, i mean really fat. the amazing fat CAE is the only algae eater i have in that tank.

not sure when he got older though but as attacking other fish and eating fish food, that tank's fauna is tiger barb. the amazing tiger barb eat the fish food i throw in the tank in like 2 seconds. nothing left.

i was thinking about ottos but they die often. it's hard to get the healthy ones and since they're very popular buy here, 100 ottos in the shop won't last a week long. SAE tend to jump, and when it gets bigger it also eat fish food and attack other fish.

about the build. i forgot to mention that i found a spot that leaks in the area where the glass meet the cement. it's strange since i already bury the glass about 3 cm under, glued with silicon, and put another anti-leak coating there. it seems that water found it's way out there. i dryed the spot and put a small coat there, i hope nothing goes wrong today.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i got a driftwood 









this is a great position but the problem is my flow current is againts where the driftwood is pointing. 

i'll have a problem with that since i was planning to plant some vallisneria behind this thing. 

the vallisneria leaves at the water surface will be pointing at the wrong direction. turning the driftwood around looks ugly. what to do?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

That is a great looking piece of driftwood, but you are right about it flowing against the vals in the current. 
Is it really that bad the other way?


----------



## shwerm601 (Dec 16, 2007)

ikuzo said:


> i have one young CAE in my 40 gallon tank. he ate all the algae untul he got fat, i mean really fat. the amazing fat CAE is the only algae eater i have in that tank.
> 
> not sure when he got older though but as attacking other fish and eating fish food, that tank's fauna is tiger barb. the amazing tiger barb eat the fish food i throw in the tank in like 2 seconds. nothing left.
> 
> ...


good luck, hope it works out...

also, about your vals and driftwood it might look nice flowing opposite direction? Not sure but I know what you mean, seems like you have taken everything into account and then you find a minor detail.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the small branches will be at the bottom and will be unusable. it's not that bad but pretty annoying for me since i planned to tie something on every branch that available. let me take a look again later.

lots of sagittaria subulata and sagittaria platyphylla coming tonight.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

left side is almost done. what do you think?


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

That's looking great!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks!

current plant list :
anubias barteri var nana
anubias barteri var caladifolia 1705
anubias barteri var angustifolia
sagittaria subulata
echinodorus amazonicus
hydrocotyle verticillata

right side (not shown in pic) :
echinodorus rubin narrow
baby echinodorus okie frenzy
baby echinodorus ozelot
baby echinodorus oriental

coming :
more anubias nana
vallisneria rubra
sagittaria platyphylla
tall cryptocoryne species (please suggest me with the easy ones)


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

To me I think it will fill in nicely, but the pile of rocks in front of the driftwood looks a bit unatural, but I think the plants will cover it. 
As far as tall crypt species:
I think C. balansae would do very nicely in there. 
I forgot the dimensions, If you can keep it underwater C. Ciliata (has very ridgid leaves) will also do well. In my tank, whatever grew out of the water dried up, and turned into a brown scar. 
C. spirlais, not as tall as C. balansae, but gives a nice tall grass look.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey i finished the right side a few days ago, tell me what you think.









view from the top









angled shot









added plants :
aponogeton boivianus (left side)
crinum natans
cryptocoryne balansae, thanks tazcrash69. it's absolutely beautiful
cryptocoryne wendtii brown
cryptocoryne wendtii tropica
echinodorus parviflorus (not planted yet)
echinodorus quadricostatus
vallisneria nana

fauna :
10 boesemani rainbows
6 clown loaches
3 CAE

i know it's a bit dull, but once the big echinodorus grown to their mature size i hope it will be a lot more interesting. 

thanks for the suggestions and for visiting!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice, is there a full tank shot?


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

so do you require a snorkel and goggles to plant?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Wow, nice tank! Are you going to do a carpet with parva?


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

totally subscribing to this. awesome work so far!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Very nice, is there a full tank shot?


I 2nd Olando's request!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

outcast
nah, a short crouching chair is sufficient for planting 

fishscale
my current carpet is sagittaria subulata and echinodorus quadricostatus. there's no parva, yet.

Orlando, ovenmit331, EdTheEdge
thanks, i will taka a full tank shot later if i got a better camera. the thing is taking fts is pretty hard since during the day a lot of reflection from the glass can be a problem. i haven't install the lighting for night viewing so i can't take pictures at night. any suggestions?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Bring your light from inside your house and pile them up around the tub. You must have something that emits some good light. Torch, bonfire, 2,000,000 candle watt light? Something.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm considering to buy PAR lighting. small wattage, strong output for viewing purpose only. the problem is that i won't be viewing for a long time due to the mosquitos outside


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Get an Arowana!!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that fish is boring and a notorious jumper.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

these are the best fts i can do in a short time. definitely can't take good pictures in daylight the reflection is horrible.









a bit better


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow thats realy nice. is this by your front door? I think I would like to do something like this on one of our next pieces of property. Any tips for an old man as far as building something like this. Looks great!


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

_really_ nice - I like the driftwood arrangement very much


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it is right next to my front door.

tips?

it's cement all the way and the glass front panel is placed inside at the same time. after cured add some water proof stuff in there, some silicon glue for the glass edges inside and outside. sump filter is built right next to the tank.

this tank is facing west btw, so i get constant indirect sunlight for about 5 hours then about 3 hours of direct sunlight.

have fun!


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

you should try to take whatever lights you can and place them on top, then take a pic at night


----------



## dosj (Feb 4, 2008)

hi there .... how abt an update to this tank ????? is the algae problem any kind of a problem ? :redface:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

+1 on that!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

guys sorry for not updating this tank for a month. i just wanted to get a good photo and here it is with a friend's help.

angled fts









top view pics

























my favorite spot, there are 2 anubias nana golden there. can you find a coffeefolia in this shot? 









there's no significant algae problems yet. as you can see there's a lot of changes because there's almost no sunlight i get for the past 3 weeks (rainy season, heavy clouds all day). this forced me to replace dead plants with mostly very low light plants like crypts and anubias.

added about 35 rummy noses in this tank and the result is stunning. they school all of the time probably due to the presence of bigger boesemani rainbows.

enjoy!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

It looks fantastic. Speaking of the rainy season, I may have missed it but is the tank underneath a covering? How do you deal with rain overflowing the tank?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow awesome project, the nana clump is my favorite part of this tank.

where did you find the echino sp. okie frenzy those are damn near impossible to find here in the states


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've gotta say, I'm pretty damn envious of this tank. Living in Northeastern America, I'll never be able to do something this sweet....


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

GET RHOM PIRAHNA'S!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding. Get a huge school of Hengel's rasbora, they school like there's no end!!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh sorry, I didn't read the whole thread, the stocking list is probably over!!! LOL


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

MrJG
yes it is under a cover which is very protected from any rainstorms. that's why i have sunlight problems because even in a sunny day the tank only gets 1-3 pm indirect sun and 3-4 pm direct sun (with shaded effects at some part of the tank). the strange thing is that my crinum natans is at the darkest part of the tank, receiving very little and very short lighting yet thriving greatly. what a hardy plant.

jazzlvr123
i got the e. okie frenzy plantlet from a friend. it's not hard to find the plant here in Indonesia. it's pretty common here. 

roybot73
indeed lucky me living in a tropical country. 

fishman9809
it is probably already over. i'm watching closely for any kind of algae development for this tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

any updates? i love the anubias in your tank its beautiful


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wait for the anubias nana golden coming next week. i will get a friend to take photos as my camera can't keep up with the reflections, need a good camera with CPL filter


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

That is so cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

so, did you get the new anubias? I would love to see how it is filling in.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> I've gotta say, I'm pretty damn envious of this tank. Living in Northeastern America, I'll never be able to do something this sweet....


You can do it too.. I'm doing it.. Just find a nice big north/south window.
If you have an enclose patio or a green house, you're set.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yes i got about 6 nana golden but sold some of them to my friends and some died because of rotting rhizome. this golden variance seems to suffer rhizome rot a lot easier than other anubias.

this week i also got anubias afzelii and anubias angustifolia.

much have changed since the last photos. added more cryptocorynes and moves stuffs around. i will update this weekend.



mistergreen said:


> You can do it too.. I'm doing it.. Just find a nice big north/south window. If you have an enclose patio or a green house, you're set.


edit : (i forgot my tank is facing west)
building one that face north/south will have problems because of the sun's deviation throughout the year (scientific term please)

for example if your tank is facing north, during some month within the year the sun will deviate a little bit to the south which will bring only low ambient lighting and will cause problem unless you have an outdoor backup lighting.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, those are some great plants you have there. I look forward to an updated picture when you are ready


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

promise is a promise...
sorry about the photo i forgot to borrow a good camera 



















edit : at the last picture you can see my crinum natans leaves' tip is yellowing. anyone know why?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

so it seems that everyone hates my bad pictures 

i borrowed a pretty good camera this time, i hope you like it.

fts, it's so hard to get a good shot









the left side









anubias caladifolia, my precious 









cryptocoryne hudoroi from above


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

a friend came with DSLR and sophisticated photography equipment..

left









right









FTS


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

They are very pretty shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

any algae problems??


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

NeonShrimp, the last pictures taken at night time. one more flash from the top of the tank would be great since the left side is still pretty dark.

nate_mcnasty, i have no significant algae problem since the beginning. maybe because my tank only receive ambient sunlight most of the time with only 2-3 hours of direct sunlight from the front. the direct sunlight don't hit the whole tank too. i noticed it hit the right side these 2 months causing my right dwarf sag grew taller than the left.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The anubias are beautiful ! Lovin' the outdoor tank. roud:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

gorgeous as usual izuko. you are really good with anubias.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks Buck and @[email protected]

the anubias caladifolia is a great find really. growing new leaves constantly about 2 weeks each making it a beautiful big centre.

i'm having trouble with my crinum. it stop growing and the leaves tips are yellowing. i think i'm gonna pull it out to see the bulb and roots then replant it again tonight. what do you think?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry if you already posted this but are you using co2 and what kind of ferts and substrate??


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

Awesome setup! The plant layout looks really good!


----------



## Destinee (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know if this has already been brought up, but what do you do about rainfall? and debris?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

nate_mcnasty 
this is a non CO2 tank, i use black sand 1-2 mm grain substrate with base fertilizer. i use very little macro and micro liquid fertilizer also. no water change.

NstyN8m, thanks for the compliment.

Destinee
it's under a cover so rainwater won't fall into the tank. any rain just make me work to wipe the glass


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, direct sunlight and CO2. do you put in excel or is it totally without a carbon source?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

no excel, that would be expensive 
i choose plants that can go well without CO2. 

carbon source is only from decomposition and bicarbonate in water something that Diana Walstad's awesome book. 

Mr. Tom Barr mentioned that water change make the plant adapt themself well to a low CO2 environment.

try the non CO2 method, it's fun


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

ikuzo can you pm me this non co2 method please i want to know more


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

pm-ed this great link :
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html


----------



## turdb0 (Apr 11, 2008)

There's no freezing winters in Indonesia, right?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

no, we're in the tropical region with sun throughout the year. we only have dry and rainy season.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

more pics this time with the fish









don't get bored yet


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice boesemanis, especially the one with the dark coloration in the second photo.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

bought them from a wholeseller who has a lot of boesemanis. but the shop owner didn't let me pick the good ones. he just scoop them randomly lol. oh well


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

can't really see the rummies > <
awesome tank btw ~ but you probably heard that a few times already


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks!
it's because the photos are taken during the night. my rummy nose tetras are sleeping in hidden places


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow man that is just Stunning! I AGREE with the above poster i wish i could do something like this but in Ohio USA winter gets nasty! Looks great man!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hello vance,
good to see you here. thanks for the compliment. i'm lucky to live in a tropical country.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So when are the next updates gonna come? Has anything changed?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

no significant changes here.

dwarf sag is weird. they grow slowly here that my foreground aren't filling in the way i hoped so. i'm thinking to change those dwarf sags to some small crypt but that will cost a lot of money


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

echinodorus tenellus 'micro'? super fast spreading


----------



## TANKd (Jul 28, 2008)

nice tank! should think about gfetting more fauna, and maybe perhaps some algae eaters...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

fishman9809, sorry for the late answer. i kept the dwarf sag 

TANKd, added 10 Melanotaenia praecox. beautiful little fish.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

any updated pics?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Sheeesh man does that make me wanna turn my bathtub into something like that, really cool


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looking amazing. can't wait to see the rummies schooling.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow this tank is so amazing i love the scape please i want a update!


----------

